# Mit Java entzippen/zippen - geht das?



## janinejaeger (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

gibt es Klassen in Java, mit denen man datein entzippen kann? Wie kann so etwas funktionieren? Ich habe eine Datei, die in einem bestimmten Verzeichnis liegt (wird jede nacht neu geliefert). Ich möchte gerne ein Programm schreiben, dass es möglich macht, diese Datei in ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis zu entzippen. Mitgeben möchte ich nur den Namen der aktuellen Datei (und evtl. Pfad) und das Verzeichnis, in das die neuen Datei sollen.
Nach googlen habe ich nichts zum Thema gefunden,geht das überhaupt?
LF; Janine


----------



## Thomas Darimont (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

klar geht das. Schau dir mal die Klassen: ZipInputStream / ZipOutputStream / ZipFile an.

Gruß Tom


----------

